# Blizzard of 1977 from WBEN



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

Just happened upon this video tonight. A full coverage from WBEN in Buffalo, NY back in 1977. It includes scenes from various agencies and their responses, also includes the local ads.

I suppose it can serve as a reminder for some to be prepared, at least at some level, for a major storm. I mean a real snowstorm, not the "SUPERSTORM of the Century of the Week" kind of coverage from some newscasts do for a few inches, in some regions of the US.

Enjoy...


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for that - pretty cool! Kevin O'Connell is pretty young there.

That fella has alot of neat videos on his channel - if you're from Niagara or WNY, there's some old memories there.


----------

